# Rockwood Regent



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We have just put a deposit on a 30 ft Rockwood Regent, 1995, 6.5ltr turbo diesel, rear queen bed and basement storage model. Before committing to spend the rest I thought I would ask here amongst you knowledgeable folks for your thoughts about this RV. I have given it a fairly thorough checkover but are there things I may have missed? What are parts like to obtain? Are they any good? Big questions I know but after our experiences with having to virtually rebuild our Hymer we are obviously a little apprehensive.
I look forward to the replies.
Many thanks
Keith
Ps.... Spellchecker finds Rockwood as Rockweed??????


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Keith*. First of all. What is the Motor? Is it Chevy or Cummins? If it's a Pusher it will most probably be a Cummins. If it is a Puller is is probably a Chevy. Ask away. what do you need to know? Most of the aplliances are similar to all the other RV's. The motor same. Only the bodywork is Rockwood. Which you are probably aware are not building anymore. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JSW
Motor is a Chevy puller with about 65K miles on it.
Doh.... I didn't know that Rockwood were not producing anymore, fairly major oversite on my behalf. Do you know why they stopped? Hopefully not because they produced rubbish????
When I get the beast home I will have many questions of course, but for now I'm just trying to get a feel for the quality (relative term I know) of what we are buying and to see if there are any known faults with this vehicle / year / model / manufacturer etc.
Thanks for your valued input John.
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Keith*. Although the Chevy diesel isn't the best it is still pretty good. Rockwood went out of business. Not because of producing rubbish but because of too much competition producing better (perhaps) cheaper. I could have had a 1992 Rockwood with Cummins but decided it wasn't large enough. I would think your Chevy will be on a P30 chassis. They are a pretty standard chassis and all parts are readily obtaibable. Appliances as I mentioned are similar to others with Dometec and Norcold Firdge/Freezers, Suburban Water Heaters and C/Heating. Onan or Generac generators. Nothing that cannot be fixed or repaired or serviced if the inclination takes you. :wink:

Was it from MotorhomesandRV's?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JSW
Not MotorhomesandRV's, we bought it from Castle Motors in Whitstable. http://castlemotors.org/index.htm

Terrific service and a good price. Would recommend them to anyone.
Keith


----------

